# ALA - Arovella Therapeutics



## System (6 December 2012)

Suda Ltd (SUD) was formerly known as Eastland Medical Systems Ltd (EMS).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the EMS thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=792


----------



## System (5 December 2017)

On December 5th, 2017, Suda Ltd changed its name to Suda Pharmaceuticals Limited.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 July 2020)

Go ZulpiMist... whatever that is....
5 day chart.


----------



## barney (29 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Go ZulpiMist... whatever that is....
> 5 day chart.




Wow!  

Oral spray for insomnia.  Market cap after today's rise is still only around $18 million I think.

Extension of cap raise time frame just prior to todays good news.

Shares on offer at 2.5 cents cap raise.   Closed today at 6.4 cents.

(Tongue in cheek) I wonder if anyone will take up their entitlements?

Once the profit takers do their stuff, this has every reason to continue higher in the future given their high cash to market cap ratio. 

Wish I held ... don't


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 September 2021)

barney said:


> Shares on offer at 2.5 cents cap raise.   Closed today at 6.4 cents.



still only around 5c. Up, down and sideways

Company Highlights
▪ _Recent Acquisition of a Novel iNKT Cell Therapy Platform: SUDA secured a global licence to a novel invariant natural killer T (iNKT) cell therapy platform from Imperial College London. It is initially being developed for the treatment of blood cancers 
▪ Developing Anagrelide for the Treatment of Cancer: SUDA holds the only patents for use of anagrelide for the treatment of metastatic disease. We anticipate the oral spray to be a safer product for the treatment of cancer
▪ Secured an Australian Partner to Commercialise ZolpiMist® for the Treatment of Insomnia: ZolpiMist received TGA approval in July 2020 for the treatment of short-term insomnia. SUDA signed an agreement with the multinational pharmaceutical company, STADA, for Australia with an option for New Zealand. 
▪ Unique Platform Technology – OroMist™: Reformulate existing billion-dollar drugs for oral spray delivery, which may create a faster path to market and cost and time savings_

SUDA’s Focus For 2021
▪ ZolpiMist commercialization (Teva, STADA, other territories) 
▪ Integrate and develop new technologies – iNKT Cell Therapy Platform 
▪ Identify and acquire new platform technologies 
▪ Anagrelide formulation stabilisation 
▪ Early-stage feasibility development work 

Cash (30 June 2021) ...  $6.7 million


----------



## barney (16 September 2021)

Thanks for the Heads -Up @Dona Ferentes 

I never "catalogue" my posts, but this looks interesting.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 September 2021)

And about to change name to Arovella (at EGM). New flush of energy. But a bit scattershot; oral sprays and cancer therapy.


----------



## System (25 October 2021)

On October 25th, 2021, Suda Pharmaceuticals Limited (SUD) changed its name and ASX code to Arovella Therapeutics Limited (ALA).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 October 2021)

Arovella Therapeutics Ltd (ASX: ALA) is a biotechnology company focused on developing therapies to treat human disease. Arovella’s two focus areas are oncology and conditions that impact the central nervous system. Arovella is developing its invariant natural killer T (iNKT) cell therapy platform from Imperial College London to treat blood cancers. 

The Company is also developing low-risk oral sprays to reformulate existing pharmaceuticals. The potential benefits of administering drugs through the oral mucosa (i.e. cheeks, tongue, gums and palate) include ease of use, lower dosage, reduced side effects and faster response time. Arovella’s product pipeline includes an oral spray for the plateletlowering drug anagrelide to treat metastatic disease in the background of high platelets, and ZolpiMist™, a first-in-class oral spray of zolpidem tartrate to treat short-term insomnia. ZolpiMist is approved by the FDA and the TGA and is marketed in the USA. Arovella has rights to the product outside of the US and Canada. 

Other products in development include oral sprays to treat migraine headaches, motion sickness, and drug-resistant epilepsy


----------

